# New SchH/VPG 1 Titles!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Three of them!!!! Plus a V conformation/KKL1 thrown in for good measure!

Most of my puppy people are not forum people....so I thought I would post a bragg on both our behalf's!

Furious, owned by my friend Dan in KY, got her Sch1 earlier this year, in standing heat LOL, then got V and KKL1 when her pups were about 4 months old...

Her littermate, Falcon v Wolfstraum, did his VPG 1 in Mass at a DVG trial a month or so back....they join littermates Fyurie, Fenja and Fantom who have been competing/titled in Flyball, AKC OB, Agility...

Gauner v Wolfstraum got Schutzhund 1 in North Carolina last weekend...

and this weekend, SG Hexe v Wolfstraum got her Schh1 with really nice scores of 96-94-93 for board member Kristi Hudak, who has trained her since she was a puppy....Hexe will join Furious in having Chuck Dorneberger Bach puppies in a few months....

Thanks to all the puppy owners/handlers for their dedication and hard work!



Lee


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

WhooHoo!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:congratulations: That is great news, and a wonderful MULTIPLE brag!!

I remember Kristi and Hexe, wish she would post sometimes. What an awesome job and amazing scores! And this is her first Schutzhund dog too, I believe. What an accomplishement!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulation to all the Wolfstraum crew!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats on breeding such great dogs and finding such great owners for them!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations to all Lee!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Big CONGRATULATIONS Lee & all the dog/handler teams for their commitment in the training. You should be very proud!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That is wonderful!
What a proud mom/breeder you must be!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big :congratulations: to All!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

That's fantastic! You really must be so proud of them.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Huge congrats to the dog/handler teams on their accomplishments! Lee you should be very proud!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Wolfstraum!!!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Awesome Lee! Congrats to everyone


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome!!! 

Congrats to everyone!!! What an accomplishment!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats to all of you!!!!!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats to all!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Just haven't gotten on here in a while, but Congrat's to Lee and the handlers. What an accomplishment, there are pups in every one of Basha's litters that are titled.:happyboogie::toasting:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome. I went to see one of my pup's graduate obedience, and she let me know when he got his CGC, and another owner showed with me in Cleveland. It is as much fun watching my puppies do good than it is to be in there, maybe more fun.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

mnm said:


> Just haven't gotten on here in a while, but Congrat's to Lee and the handlers. What an accomplishment, there are pups in every one of Basha's litters that are titled.:happyboogie::toasting:


Thanks Marsha - and everyone!

Actually there are pups titled or credentialed as SAR/Police dogs in every litter I have had (both the Wolfstraum and the Klipgaarden kennel names) including Marsha's Elsa (Enni) with the D (1 pup) one only having AKC OB/Rally/Agility up to the I's which are only a year and a half old....thank goodness for some great owners! Thanks to all of them!

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Lee, just saw this. Great news for you and your puppy owners! Congrats!


----------

